

IBM: Watson takes on Jeopardy - kleevr
http://www.research.ibm.com/deepqa/index2.shtml

======
kleevr
I wonder if we'll be able to have IBM:DeepQA and Wolfram:Alpha compete against
each other at Jeopardy...

